# LF: A good place to buy K1 and bio balls / EDIT: Picture of FW sump added



## JasonR (Jan 22, 2014)

Hello everyone,

I have just completed my 40 gal. sump build and i am now trying to source out the media. I am currently looking for some K1 and also bio balls.

If anyone knows of a good location that would be most helpful.

Thx
Jason

EDIT:

Just figured i would add a picture of my FW Sump.

The first chamber on the left will have a fluidized Sand Bed, second will be a K1 chamber, third will be a drip tray with bio balls and under that will be some sort of chemical filtration, forth section will be the bubble trap & return pump. I will be using 2 eheim compact+ 3000 return pumps. Display tank is a 120 g that will eventually house African Cichlids.

Anyways any comments on the sump are welcomed.


----------



## lo sai (Apr 21, 2010)

pm'd you, got some bio balls


----------

